# Cross country biking



## soapybum (Apr 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, anyone else gotten a nice road bike before and instead of hitching or hopping just biked to wherever they are goin? If so any words of advice etc?


----------



## wehavethemap (Apr 2, 2012)

back in 09 i rode from houston to chicago fixed gear one half and singlespeed the other half of the trip
14 days three different people picked me up when i was on the side of the road changing flats, It's fun but it sucks at the same time, your bike inhibits you from many things where if it were just a backpack you know you can go anywhere. recommendations; ride something with gears and I highly suggest running double tires I did and still had shitloads of flats.. bring a shitload of extra tubes. 
main thing is uh, gears, tubes and... shitload of water.


----------



## wehavethemap (Apr 2, 2012)

oh,.,.. BABY POWDER


----------



## Kabukimono (Apr 2, 2012)

Yup, six months ago I jumped on a bike and rode across France in 20 days, now Portugal and the North of Spain can be added to my map collection. One word of advice that I would give would be _get a cycling culotte!!_


----------



## soapybum (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Where all would it inhibit you from going? Hitchhiking in some cars would be a no go but besides that? You can always just walk your bike/carry it. Ummm... I think I'll pass on the culotte.


----------



## wehavethemap (Apr 2, 2012)

well that's the case, you don't want to carry it with all yer gear it becomes a burden there were point's where I almost ditched my bike and started walking, yeah getting picked up would be difficult but if the whole point is to ride... road bikes make it easyer being they are very fast and very lightweight but of course mountain bikes... kind of go everywhere and are slower/heavyer.. depend's on the terrain an where you'd like to tour, I met a guy one time in arizona that rode his mountain bike through the back country all the way from canada to mexico.. just don't forget hat baby powder man


----------



## Kabukimono (Apr 2, 2012)

soapybum said:


> Thanks for the advice! Where all would it inhibit you from going? Hitchhiking in some cars would be a no go but besides that? You can always just walk your bike/carry it. Ummm... I think I'll pass on the culotte.


Hitching works just fine. I tend to not do it - unless I have a good reason, as wehaavethemap said the whole point is cycling. But it's so easy you'd be surprised. 
It was just advise. I started off without a culotte. But experience will show you what you need and don't need


----------



## Permafrost (Apr 3, 2012)

Cycling around is good fun. It's not the quickest way of traveling, but you earn every kilometre.

I really wouldn't recommend using whatever bike you happen to have - it's not designed for that. You need a touring bike or a "hybrid", something reasonably lightweight and comfortable, yet durable enough to carry a whole bunch of shit. Here's a good starting point: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touring_bicycle and there are tons of sites out there made by people who've done epic cycling trips and are keen to tell everyone all about it.

If you start riding something not suitable or totally comfortable, you're going to be hating life after a few days and a few hundred kms. Plus, it'll break often. It's sometimes worth paying more for quality stuff, like double-walled tires and proper clip-in pedals and shoes.

Make sure you're protected from rain, sun and heat. Make sure you can repair any common issues like flats or broken chains. Do whatever you can to keep your ass from getting sore (it will anyway). Buy some good lights for your bike, and do whatever you can to make yourself visible to the driver who isn't paying attention.

I've never had any problems dragging my bike into the woods and leaving it next to my tent. Having good maps can keep you on quieter roads, making it much more fun and relaxed. Get a good lock and you'll be able to abandon the bike for a couple days when needed.

Anything else?


----------



## soapybum (Apr 3, 2012)

For broken chains do you suggest having a spare or? Thats something I've never had to fix on my bike. I have a '73 Raleigh touring bike, so its a bit old but its a great bike.


----------



## soapybum (Apr 3, 2012)

*the frame is from 73, rest of the stuff is newer.


----------



## Earth (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually, to be honest - forget about needing a super cool expensive touring bike, the ultra important thing is having something that's bomb-proof and (I cannot emphisis this enough) set up correctly.

You know how many rich kids got their (pick a name) status symbol bicyles just to be a part of something which they are not??
All the cats out here I see doing long distance or commuting - via bicycle - are using typical typical good old school bullet proof time tested bicycles.

I have a 17 year old U.S. made Raliegh M-50, pretty much stock - except for Sigma lighting - and at first it was a bear to ride around town, but then I had a bike shop set it up for me - including getting a better seat - and it became a million times easier and more comfortable to pedal. I know it sounds dumb, but there is a physics behind the proper pedal stroke....
Only reason I still keep the knobby tires - as opposed to real nice road tires - is because I still on occasion like to go on trails with this bike, otherwise I would put road tires on - and fenders too !! That's another important thing to have, as they will help keep you dry...

Most important of all, take time out to enjoy your travels, good luck !!


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

You should be able to do 100 miles a day in 8 hours, that's 12.5 miles an hour. Check it out. If it's too fast then go 10 miles an hour. 16 hours of daylight so you have 6 hours to enjoy the roses. If you enjoy biking then the time will fly. Be safe, stay away from people 
(in faster transportation)


----------



## Maxx (Apr 28, 2012)

i havent gone more then 80 miles, myself but a friend of mine went to the bay from pittsburgh, he said halfway through he bought a Brook saddle and it made everything so much more comfortable. im definitely getting a leather saddle for my ride but probably not a Brook too rich for my blood.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 28, 2012)

this is something i desperately want to go again. rode from amsterdam to paris a few years ago, which was ridiculously easy. riding down the east coast from baltimore to richmond was way harder though (did it in august). i want to go coast to coast as soon as i can get the equipment together for it.


----------



## Tude (Apr 28, 2012)

I've done some solo and sag 5-7 day bike trips, my brother has done lots more plus a meandering cross country solo bike ride - all of us on a roadie with.23 tires and front and back panniers. We travel equipped for bad weather. Always for bad weather - nothing like riding for a couple days in a downpour wtf. small tent, small propane, totally small but good stuff cause you need it. Our trips were planned.

But also planned - and this is the important part - besides the basics of health, etc - was your vehicle. You need your basic tools and parts and know how to use them - my issue for one trip (stupid wheel) was spokes - kept popping them - pop too many and your wheel is out of round and unusable till you find a bike shop so you can get some more spokes. Have to be able to not only do the basic stuff like put a new tube in the tire - but what would you do if your chain broke. I have my lightweight doo-dad gadget things to fix things - but there are some homemade fixes that are out there too - and I keep aware of them when I'm out there (but have not had to use them yet).

Love long distance riding. Getting kinda scary though for a lone female, so I rather stick to the local 1-2 days by myself.


----------



## Kabukimono (Apr 29, 2012)

Tude said:


> my issue for one trip (stupid wheel) was spokes - kept popping them.


That's too much weight on you're back wheel - just in case you didn't know.

I'm currently on a brief parenthesis of my trip. Just come back round after doing the North of Spain and the whole of Portugal - three and a half months more or less. 

Spent nearly two months with no tools, only a spoke key and a crayon as they all got nicked in Faro. From that experience ... a spoke key, a crayon and a knife will get you through most basic repairs ... anything else you just have to go to a bike shop ... most will sort you out even without money.

K.m


----------



## soapybum (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I'm doing a short ride from Milwaukee to Chicago pretty soon, and plan on doing one from NM to Florida this winter. Outta curiosity, how much would it suck just having all my stuff in my alice pack instead of panniers?


----------



## elperegringo (Apr 30, 2012)

i made myself a set of panniers just like these:



...and was really glad to have a lower center of gravity and high visibility. before i made the panniers i had just been cruising with my rucksack strapped to the rack. big improvement. plus it's only gonna cost you a couple of bucks to make these. my two cents


----------



## Kabukimono (May 2, 2012)

soapybum said:


> Outta curiosity, how much would it suck just having all my stuff in my alice pack instead of panniers?


 
Do you mean ... riding with the pack on you're back? If so ... I really wouldn't recommend it. 
2'500km I did like this, due to my stubbornness - but I finally had to give in, the constant pain in my neck, back and shoulders was excruciating.

K.m


----------



## Permafrost (May 2, 2012)

austinoram said:


> You should be able to do 100 miles a day in 8 hours, that's 12.5 miles an hour.


 
That's a fairly brutal pace to keep up, I can always manage 100 miles or so in a day but it really does take up the entire day, only stopping for meals and to sleep. According to my bike computer in Europe I did about 8mph, though it was including meal stops.


----------



## Shakou (May 2, 2012)

We attempted this last summer. We were trying to bike from NH out to Oregon. We barely made it into Vermont before I ended up getting really sick and we were forced to turn back, haha. We may try biking the west coast this summer though.


----------



## Thoreau (May 2, 2012)

Kabukimono said:


> That's too much weight on you're back wheel - just in case you didn't know.
> 
> I'm currently on a brief parenthesis of my trip. Just come back round after doing the North of Spain and the whole of Portugal - three and a half months more or less.
> 
> ...


 
3 and a half months ? :/
This summer i was thinking about goin from Oporto (kinda where i live) to at least Sevilha, in less than 1 month, also would be great to get to barcelona in 1 and a half month.
I think I have a litle above avarage resistence, for an 18yr
You think i can do it?


----------



## Kabukimono (May 3, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> 3 and a half months ? :/
> This summer i was thinking about goin from Oporto (kinda where i live) to at least Sevilha, in less than 1 month, also would be great to get to barcelona in 1 and a half month.
> I think I have a litle above avarage resistence, for an 18yr
> You think i can do it?


 
I think that's plenty of time!! what you thinking - Down the coast right to El Algarve and across into Spain or cutting down directly from Porto?
So you can calculate more or less. I managed 1'400km in 20 days, with no previous cycling experience on more or less okay grounds.
17 days to do 600km in the North of Spain in serious mountain ranges and I took two weeks to come up from Faro, up the N2 detouring twice, one through el Geoparque Naturalejo and the other through the Serra de Estrela.

Personally, you mark you're rhythm, you choose you're speed and whether you want too or not you're body will gain stamina and consistency to continue pushing yourself daily. 

Oh yes. 3 1/2 months and I get back out there in a couple weeks. 

K.m


----------



## Thoreau (May 3, 2012)

Kabukimono said:


> I think that's plenty of time!! what you thinking - Down the coast right to El Algarve and across into Spain or cutting down directly from Porto?
> So you can calculate more or less. I managed 1'400km in 20 days, with no previous cycling experience on more or less okay grounds.
> 17 days to do 600km in the North of Spain in serious mountain ranges and I took two weeks to come up from Faro, up the N2 detouring twice, one through el Geoparque Naturalejo and the other through the Serra de Estrela.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking down the coast, like really close to the beach becouse climbs are not pretty when your cycle xd
For your experience it sounded like everything went okay. Probably at the return trip I will go directly from Sevilha to Porto, probably wont go to Barcelona. Also the map shows some turns but thats for cars so ignore those
So I guess about 1000km, kinda

http://g.co/maps/yh7t6

It will be with very hot weather, that can be a drag, but I guess thats why you have the sea.
Can you show me a picture of your bike? Im pretty sure the old one I have now wont do the job.


----------



## Kabukimono (May 4, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> I was thinking down the coast, like really close to the beach becouse climbs are not pretty when your cycle xd
> For your experience it sounded like everything went okay. Probably at the return trip I will go directly from Sevilha to Porto, probably wont go to Barcelona. Also the map shows some turns but thats for cars so ignore those
> So I guess about 1000km, kinda
> 
> ...


 
In all honesty, there's very little of Portugal's coast where you actually get to cycle directly by the sea. Most of the time, you'll be cycling on roads 5km inland.

Yeah, went well for me. I'll touch wood so it keeps going well xD

Just so you know for you're return trip. At Covilhâ where you have the Serra La Estrela - there's a *serious* 2000m mountain climb, just in case you want to avoid it.

There's probably more than 1000km - 1600km would be my guess. But whats a few more kilometers once you in 

That's what's gotten me around - now it's had a little work on and I also have a front rack 

There's an alternative route you can take once you pass Portimâo if you want.
Instead of heading on the N120 towards Faro (which IMO is a really dangerous and boring road, not to mention the abusive prices of the tourist parts of El Algarve) you can head inland to Silves and from there, there is a back road that takes you all the way to Tavir. There is some climbs (nothing too outrageous) but the scenery, the towns and the people are wonderful, there's also some *really *sweet stealth camping spots. Oh and you skip out on all the mass tourists that you have in Albufeira, Faro, etc.

Out of curiosity, are you planning on heading up to Mértola to not pay the boat across or because you wanted to go that way? because the motorway is only a little 3km stretch. I know ... you're ''_not allowed_'' to cycle on them. But it can be done xD


*K.m*


----------



## disconstruct (May 4, 2012)

I'm riding cross country starting June 9th from Virginia Beach to the Bay Area.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2012)

disconstruct said:


> I'm riding cross country starting June 9th from Virginia Beach to the Bay Area.


 
awesome! are you doing it alone?


----------



## Thoreau (May 4, 2012)

Kabukimono said:


> In all honesty, there's very little of Portugal's coast where you actually get to cycle directly by the sea. Most of the time, you'll be cycling on roads 5km inland.
> 
> Yeah, went well for me. I'll touch wood so it keeps going well xD
> 
> ...


 
In the north where I live you have more inner routes that go much closer by the sea, some are just shortcuts in the woods, but doesnt matter, as long as its steady terrain so you can keep goin nicely.

For the return trip, yup I know the huge 2km height mountain, been there, only by car though. Its steep but than again all that whole area is, no idea what will be my return path but it will not be as easy.

I dont know any N120 in the Algarve, google maps only tells N125 wich is the very long one that everyone takes when visiting the Algarve, even me, been there, and yea it might be dangerours for bikes with all the traffic, increased traffic now that you have to pay on the highway.

The Mertola part is just google map planing that wasnt fixed xD, since i clicked the thingy to avoid freeways it went all that way and it bugged when i tried to fix, but maybe il go on the freeway, crossing the bridge, it has places for bikes i guess, been there and took a picture:

btw nice bike


----------



## Kabukimono (May 5, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> In the north where I live you have more inner routes that go much closer by the sea, some are just shortcuts in the woods, but doesnt matter, as long as its steady terrain so you can keep goin nicely.
> 
> For the return trip, yup I know the huge 2km height mountain, been there, only by car though. Its steep but than again all that whole area is, no idea what will be my return path but it will not be as easy.
> 
> ...


 

Oh in that case, if you know back roads - sweet!!

hehe, you have a point, it's all nice and hilly. I highly recommend the mountain ... took me forever to peak it, but the view is just truly superb! and you have 25km downhill once you peak 

Yes, my bad, the N125 - my map's all drawn on and full of lines, thought it said N120. Yeah tell me about it. That is one thing I really didn't like of Portugal - all the lorries on the secondary roads so they don't pay the motorway, they have absolutely no care for us fragile cyclists.

I was told that there wasn't but if there is cool. Didn't get up to there. But I did a 110km stretch on the motorway in Spain - It was that .. or taking a 200km detour ... fuck that 

Cheers man. 

K.m


----------



## disconstruct (May 6, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> awesome! are you doing it alone?


Nope! I'm going with my best bud, I'm super stoked. We should be out west by August, we plan on doing a lot of stopping though.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 26, 2012)

awesome thread. just got a nice mountain/touring bike 30 bucks at the flea market and i got a schwinn rack and used one of my dogs first saddle bags as the back pannier and use it regularly cant really tramp around on it for days or weeks because my dog but he runs alongside


----------



## anotherbadidea (Jan 19, 2013)

I met a few people who put their dog in a kiddie trailer and it seemed to work well. It would slow you down a bit but that's not much of an issue in bike touring. Anyone who's thinking of traveling by bike should just go for it. The cycling community is quick to tell you that you need all this crap to do it but its all bullshit. I have met people on 50 dollar mountain bikes with a big dog going across country and they were fine. I realized that most cyclist were full of shit with all the things I was told I "needed". Its 90 percent mental and the rest is just sitting there spinning your legs all day.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah exactly right. My bike cost 30 bucks, I buy used gear and I dumpstered a new sprocket rear rim. But really people do it with a kiddie trailer how big? my dudes 65 pounds, but then i would still have maybe 20 in the trailer for odds and ends. I had always thought this but wasn't sure how that'd be


----------



## anotherbadidea (Jan 23, 2013)

The guy I met was going down the west coast and he had a lab mix that was probably around that same weight. Try and get as much weight on the front of your bike and it will make it easier. I made a trailer and ended up going out for two days with my dog and he is 60 pounds, but it was in Florida, and there was no hills. I spent around 40 dollars to make it and I saw one at wal mart for 50. If i was going to do it again I would just buy one because its hard to get the homemade trailer to track straight and not wobble at high speeds.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah i made a cart to pull behind me while walking before and my dog walked with. Hauled that fuckin cart like four or five miles to my friends it is hard to get the tracking and lack of wobble right. So you used a trailer and hauled your dog in it? i could do that and then just have him walk along when the road and timing is right because my dog doesn't need a lease


----------

